# ONR-a few questions??



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

How do you use this if its raining?do you simply apply and leave?

Secondly..i have read that it is wax friendly,is this so?

And lastly,i work mobile from a water tank so this seems like a good solution to achieve maximum washes between tank fills,however,i would wish to continue with my pre rinse pressure wash stage before washing.Is this ok?

Any response gratefully received.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

1. if its raining wash like you would normally

2. Yes

3. Yes

It is just like a normal shampoo just needs a slightly different techniquie to get the best from it.

Have a read of some of the other threads about it and you will find all your questions and more answered.


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks matt


----------

